# Platen Glue- Best way to remove it?



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

After a large order, there was a lot of built up glue and shirt fibers on all platens. What is the best way to remove it? 
I've done soap and warm water, paint thinner, and ink remover.... How about you?


----------



## ripperbro (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey There - we are a little new to printing, but use mineral spirts. We let the spirits soak in for 5-10 mins and can then scrape off. We just switched to glue instead of the spray and it's definitly harder to clean than the spray.


----------



## contractprinter (Jan 5, 2006)

MBrhythm said:


> After a large order, there was a lot of built up glue and shirt fibers on all platens. What is the best way to remove it?
> I've done soap and warm water, paint thinner, and ink remover.... How about you?


once you get it off, why dont you start using pallet tape. makes clean up much easier


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Screen degreaser works perfect for me- never taped a platen. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Ironjet (May 28, 2009)

I just started taping and it works awesome with hoodies that have lots of fibres


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Use the palette tape with a brush-on water-based adhesive, like Tex-Tac. Keep a damp sponge handy to wipe off the lint as you print. When the tape finally gets too funky after a few dozen jobs, peel it off and put on a new piece. You don't have the overspray getting on everything, including in your lungs, and you don't spend time trying a variety of solvents to clean off a gummy mess.


----------



## Ironjet (May 28, 2009)

I don't know how much the real tape is but I use pre-mask from our wide format printer and its cheap and works awesome.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Ironjet said:


> I don't know how much the real tape is but I use pre-mask from our wide format printer and its cheap and works awesome.


Pretty much the same stuff, as I understand it.


----------

